
Cryptocurrency conference serves attendees cannabis without consent - tejasmanohar
https://www.wired.com/story/at-this-crypto-event-the-attendees-really-were-high
======
anythingnonidin
Overall, it seems kind of rude to be involved with something where people
accidentally ingest substances, where better event planning could've prevented
non-intentional consumption, and then make a statement condemning substance
abuse, rather than just owning the event planning mistake. Though maybe they
have legal reasons for not wanting to take ownership of the mistake...

It seems it would've been better if the statement wasn't

"I would like to make it clear: substance abuse is against the values that we
uphold."

(Just using cannabis isn't substance abuse - substance abuse is a specific
thing, i.e. see the following list for opioid abuse criteria, most of the
criteria should apply to most other substances
[https://www.buppractice.com/node/12351](https://www.buppractice.com/node/12351))

But instead

"I would like to make it clear: serving people drugs without making it
explicitly clear that they are consuming drugs is against the values that we
uphold."

~~~
CyberDildonics
> kind of rude

Rude is not saying thank you when someone holds the door for you. This is a
ridiculous disaster.

------
rasengan
That’s fucked up. Why force when there are people like me who would have loved
to eat that :/

------
lamarpye
Seems like a greenfield for lawyers.

------
shawnz
> Telegram, the crypto world’s preferred messaging service.

Is that so?

~~~
millzlane
My first thought:"I'm using signal. Should I be using telegram?"

~~~
acct1771
They're improperly using "crypto world", to mean "crypto _currency_ world" \-
fucking idiotic.

Crypto already means something, people: cryptography.

